# The recently closed M&K Acquired



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

For those of us owners and fans, this is potentially a great piece of news. I still wish I knew the details of the CA operation closure.


From Proaudio:

DENMARK: Loudspeaker brand Miller & Kreisel has been taken over by a new team headed up by Per Becher and Asger Bak, the latter a long-time M&K distributor. The new owners purchased M&K's intellectual property for $0.25m at a recent public auction

Considering the new team's modus operandi, Per Becher noted that he and Bak are taking "an 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' approach in our efforts to revitalise the popular and acclaimed Miller & Kreisel product line."


Cheers!
Brian


----------

